# Why won't my A/C Compressor Clutch disengaged? Please help!?



## iFreeStylinq (Feb 25, 2015)

I got a 2003 nissan altima a few months ago and I notice my A/C compressor isnt working. 
I took it to a shop and they quote $780! don't have that kind of money sitting around ATM. 

So i bought a use A/C compressor and also a new drier. Install them my self (after getting refrigerant discharged by a shop) 

I put about 12 Oz of R-134a and its blowing a bit cooler but i notice my A/C compressor clutch won't disengage regardless of the fact that everything is in the off position. 

I disconnect the compressor for now until i can fix this problem. Any idea what can cause this??


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Maybe the clutch seized up while sitting? If you unplug the clutch and it's still engaged, that's your problem. If it disengages when you unplug the clutch, you may have power constantly fed to the clutch. Next thing I would check if for a sticking relay. BTW, 12 oz. isn't enough to charge the system; capacity is 18 oz.


----------



## iFreeStylinq (Feb 25, 2015)

smj999smj said:


> Maybe the clutch seized up while sitting? If you unplug the clutch and it's still engaged, that's your problem. If it disengages when you unplug the clutch, you may have power constantly fed to the clutch. Next thing I would check if for a sticking relay. BTW, 12 oz. isn't enough to charge the system; capacity is 18 oz.


Thanks, I've already figured out that it was the relay and i went to a local junk yard and got one for $5 bucks.


----------

